# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Sầu Đau  Shop

## saudau

Trời mưa ko làm gì được nên dọn dẹp kho lòi ra một số thứ:
*MS01:* Step 2 phase các loại (Hàng tháo máy, tất cả đều hoạt động tốt).
1. Loại ngắn (12 cái), cốt 1 đầu (size 56x54), cốt 6.35.
*** Giá: đã xong *** 



2. Loại ngắn (6 cái), cốt 2 đầu (size 56x54), cốt 6.35.
*** Giá: đã xong *** 



3. Loại màu Oliu (6 cái), cốt 1 đầu (size 56x64), cốt 6.35.
*** Giá: đã xong *** 



4. Loại dài (4 cái) (size 56x72), cốt 6.0. Trên vỏ có vài vết do năm tháng.
*** Giá: đã xong *** 



Một vài cái mình tháo cái pulley đầu ra để xem kiểm tra cốt. Bác nào cần có pulley dính liền hoặc cần tháo rời pulley xin nói rõ để mình giao đúng hoặc hỗ trợ tháo pulley nha

*MS02:* Trục xoay, có thể DIY trục định tâm mini, Khoan bàn mini, Trục spindle mini cắt đồ mềm (do dùng 2 bạc đạn 6xxx nên không khuyến khích dùng làm sờ pín)
Tổng dài 200, Vỏ nhôm đúc nên độ đồng tâm rất tốt, cốt bằng thép 20m, phần đầu hạ bậc 17mm và 8mm như hình
*** Giá: đã xong *** 






Thông tin liên lạc: Có thể liên lạc bằng Zalo, SMS, Call theo số ĐT ở chữ ký.
Thông tin TK: 
- Vietcom Bank: 0151000249050 - Nguyễn Văn Khoa Nghi tại Vietcom Bank An Giang.
- Đông Á:  0104541126 - Nguyễn Văn Khoa Nghi tại NH Đông Á CN Long Xuyên, An Giang

----------


## saudau

Update:
*MS01:* Step 2 phase các loại (Hàng tháo máy, tất cả đều hoạt động tốt).

1. Step 56x54 cốt 1 đầu còn 12 cái.
2. Step 56x54 cốt 2 đầu còn 6 cái.
3. Step 56x54 màu Oliu đã xong
4. Step 56x72 đã xong.

*MS02:* Trục xoay, có thể DIY trục định tâm mini, Khoan bàn mini, Trục spindle mini cắt đồ mềm (do dùng 2 bạc đạn 6xxx nên không khuyến khích dùng làm sờ pín)
Có gạch 3 cái, tạm thời còn 5 cái.

*MS03:* Cặp ray THK SHS15 sáng bóng, 4 Block cánh, tổng dài 700
*** Giá: đã bán ***


Mình nợ hình chi tiết nha, vì buổi tối chụp ko rõ được

Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------


## saudau

Update:
*MS01:* Step 2 phase các loại (Hàng tháo máy, tất cả đều hoạt động tốt). đã xong


*MS02:* Trục xoay, có thể DIY trục định tâm mini, Khoan bàn mini, Trục spindle mini cắt đồ mềm (do dùng 2 bạc đạn 6xxx nên không khuyến khích dùng làm sờ pín)

*MS03:* Cặp ray THK SHS15 sáng bóng, 4 Block cánh, tổng dài 700
*** Giá: 1tr1 - Bao ship toàn quốc ***

*MS04:* Brushless Motor + Drvier 40W của Vexta đang chạy rất tốt. Cái này diy mấy cái mặt bàn xoay là toẹt dời.
Motor còn rất mới, sáng choang. Do driver tháo máy bị mất da mặt nên bán rẻ cho ra đi mau lẹ.
*** Giá: đã xong ***




Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------


## saudau

Đầu tuần up cái cho vui.

Cái Brushless Motor có gạch ah.

Thanks!

----------


## saudau

Update: 
Bộ brushlees Vexta đã ra đi.
Fix cặp ray SHS15 cánh còn 1tr, bao ship thường. Đến cuối tuần ko bác nào rước để xài lun chứ bán cũng tiếc quá.
Step 56 vẫn còn, có thêm vài cái nữa. Bác nào hốt hết liên hệ có giá cực tốt cho mau trống nhà.
Thanks !

----------


## lituan219

Step 56 mấy A bác ơi. Ship ra HN thì tính thế nào ạ.

----------


## saudau

Mấy con step 56 đó chạy dòng 2A bác ah.

Đã inbox bác giá và ship.

Thanks bác quan tâm ủng hộ!

----------


## sieunhim

bác có cặp ray nào dài khoảng 800 không, nhìn cặp kia thích quá mà hơi ngắn  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Xuanbacvt

Nhìn thèm quá. kiểu này phải bán lúa kiếm xèng dựng cái chơi cho nó máu.

----------


## saudau

> bác có cặp ray nào dài khoảng 800 không, nhìn cặp kia thích quá mà hơi ngắn


Hihi. nó mà nhích lên tầm 800 là "Không nở rời xa" rồi bác ơi.

Update tí: Chỉ còn có cặp ray, bác nào thương rước hộ về nuôi nấng dạy dỗ em nó hộ ah, ở với em nó bị bỏ rơi òi.

Thanks!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hihi. nó mà nhích lên tầm 800 là "Không nở rời xa" rồi bác ơi.
> 
> Update tí: Chỉ còn có cặp ray, bác nào thương rước hộ về nuôi nấng dạy dỗ em nó hộ ah, ở với em nó bị bỏ rơi òi.
> 
> Thanks!


Nế đảm bảo còn bót ngon gửi cho mình nhanh lên nhanh lên!

----------


## saudau

Còn bót bòn bọt bác ah. Hix hix nãy giờ tắm mưa hơi bị phê, lát về đóng gói gửi bác lun ah.

Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## khangscc

> Nế đảm bảo còn bót ngon gửi cho mình nhanh lên nhanh lên!


Bác nhượng lại em nhé, em thèm nhõ dãi từ lâu mà lão sáu đầu ko bán, giờ ổng bán mà ko cho hay

----------


## khangscc

Chốt vậy nhá thuhanoi, em sát ông sáu đầu nên qua rinh về rồi@@ hôm nào cáo lỗi bác ly cà fe

----------


## thuhanoi

Vui vui nhẩy  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Vui vui nhẩy


Vui ko nổi bác ah. Cuối cùng là mình ko bán cặp ray này nữa cho khỏi mất lòng ai nhé (sorry cả 2 bác thuhanoi và khangscc). Chuyện bé xíu mà để 2 bác giận ko hay.

----------


## anhxco

> Vui ko nổi bác ah. Cuối cùng là mình ko bán cặp ray này nữa cho khỏi mất lòng ai nhé (sorry cả 2 bác thuhanoi và khangscc). Chuyện bé xíu mà để 2 bác giận ko hay.


bác xử lý vậy ok rồi, nhưng theo e cứ hứa bán cho ai trước thì cứ bán cho người đó, sao phải mất lòng ai?!

----------


## saudau

> bác xử lý vậy ok rồi, nhưng theo e cứ hứa bán cho ai trước thì cứ bán cho người đó, sao phải mất lòng ai?!


Thanks bác đã quan tâm.
Thật sự thì mình đã hứa bán cho bác thuhanoi rồi (cũng đã đóng gói xong), nhưng do bác Khangscc hỏi sau nên mình có inbox hỏi ý kiến bác thuhanoi, thế là hiểu lầm nhau tùm lum. hix hix. 3 người 3 tỉnh khác nhau khó phân trần quá. Thôi đành để nhà lun, chịu khó đem ra lau chùi vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thanks bác đã quan tâm.
> Thật sự thì mình đã hứa bán cho bác thuhanoi rồi (cũng đã đóng gói xong), nhưng do bác Khangscc hỏi sau nên mình có inbox hỏi ý kiến bác thuhanoi, thế là hiểu lầm nhau tùm lum. hix hix. 3 người 3 tỉnh khác nhau khó phân trần quá. Thôi đành để nhà lun, chịu khó đem ra lau chùi vậy.


Ối có gì đâu, cứ để khangcc lấy đi - kế hoạch mình thay đổi xoành xoạch tùy thời tiết mà. Nhưng cái gì mình gút là cực ít thay đổi nhé  :Big Grin:  và hơi khó tính chút chút  :Big Grin: 
Thôi nghe tý nhạc cho nó giải (hihi)

----------


## elenercom

đợi mãi mà nó chẳng thoát y là sao bác thuhanoi?




> Ối có gì đâu, cứ để khangcc lấy đi - kế hoạch mình thay đổi xoành xoạch tùy thời tiết mà. Nhưng cái gì mình gút là cực ít thay đổi nhé  và hơi khó tính chút chút 
> Thôi nghe tý nhạc cho nó giải (hihi)

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, đến đó thôi chứ hơn nữa công an bắt chi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh thuhanoi tim ray 15 cho khung gang mới mua phải không ? nếu thích thì bác nhờ ai đó đến em , em chỉ chổ mua cho SHS15 loại mạ đen luôn , lúc đó KhangSCC lấy anh cũng vui lòng. SHS15 nhiều lắm , nó đang ế nên có thể tìm được loại ngon và block loại dài luôn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## khangscc

> Anh thuhanoi tim ray 15 cho khung gang mới mua phải không ? nếu thích thì bác nhờ ai đó đến em , em chỉ chổ mua cho SHS15 loại mạ đen luôn , lúc đó KhangSCC lấy anh cũng vui lòng. SHS15 nhiều lắm , nó đang ế nên có thể tìm được loại ngon và block loại dài luôn.


ôi ngạy quá, cặp này em ngắm từ lâu nên ngỏ ý với bác thuhanoi nhưng bác chưa cồm men lại nên em chưa lấy, vẫn còn ở chổ sầu đau ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Anh thuhanoi tim ray 15 cho khung gang mới mua phải không ? nếu thích thì bác nhờ ai đó đến em , em chỉ chổ mua cho SHS15 loại mạ đen luôn , lúc đó KhangSCC lấy anh cũng vui lòng. SHS15 nhiều lắm , nó đang ế nên có thể tìm được loại ngon và block loại dài luôn.


Hi, cám ơn bác Nam, mình có bộ ray theo khung gang này rồi nên cũng không có gì đâu, khi nào có ray 15 dạng con lăn thì bác ới mình nhé, chơi cho nó gấu luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hi bác saudau. Ms1 còn ko nhỉ. Nếu còn thì bác cho em xin tấm hình cái mã of motor nhé. Nếu dc thì em lấy cả 12 con ạ. Thanks bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Ms1 đã hết rồi bác. Thanks bác ủng hộ!

----------


## saudau

MS04: Cặp vai nhôm đen thui hôm trước mua của bác Quảng, nhưng do có thay đổi chút ít nên để lại cho anh em nào cần với giá mua.
*** Bác Quảng cho mình dùng lại hình đăng trên bài post của bác nhé vì hàng về còn nguyên trong thùng, làm biếng lôi ra chụp lại ***

***** Giá bán: Đã bán - Chưa bao gồm phí ship ***** Bán nguyên cặp không xé lẻ nha mấy bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cuối cùng bán cho ai vậy.
? 2 a ai chưa mua được

----------


## saudau

> Cuối cùng bán cho ai vậy.
> ? 2 a ai chưa mua được


Bác nói cặp ray shs15 ah? mình đem vể treo cửa sổ ngắm rồi bác. Bác nào cần thì inbox hoặc alo nha, chứ ko update post bán nữa. kakaka

----------


## secondhand

> MS04: Cặp vai nhôm đen thui hôm trước mua của bác Quảng, nhưng do có thay đổi chút ít nên để lại cho anh em nào cần với giá mua.
> *** Bác Quảng cho mình dùng lại hình đăng trên bài post của bác nhé vì hàng về còn nguyên trong thùng, làm biếng lôi ra chụp lại ***
> 
> ***** Giá bán: 800K/cặp - Chưa bao gồm phí ship ***** Bán nguyên cặp không xé lẻ


Tranh giành mua cho dữ giờ rao bán .... lỗ ship hehehe
Up up

----------


## saudau

Hè hè, cụ có hơn gì tui. Khoái táy máy tay chân chút mà ko vừa tay nên hao chút học phí đó mà.

Update: Cặp vai đã có nơi ăn chốn ở đàng hoàng rồi. Thanks các bác ủng hộ !

----------


## saudau

Dọn đồ cập nhật vài món bé bé cho no vui.

MS05: Step 56x76 định để xài mà để hoài không biết xài gì bán lun

- 3 cái còn nguyên bản
- 3 cái đã hàn dây song song lại để chạy áp thấp hơn.

Giá: đã bán

MS06: Motor Alpha ASM66MCE-T10 còn rất đẹp

Giá: Đã bán

MS07: Biến áp nguồn xuyến 30VAC - 10-15A gì đó không nhớ. Trước mua của bác bongmayquathem 550k không xài thanh lý lại 500k.

Hình có cái đĩa DC để mấy bác dễ hình dung kích thước nhé.




Thanks all!

Còn tiếp........

----------


## saudau

Up bay lên lấy sinh khí đầu tuần tí.

----------


## saudau

Up lên bán tiếp.

----------


## saudau

Step 2 phase đã ra đi hết. Update thêm vài món cho vui

MS08: Motor của BEGER LAHR (made in Germany) mới mua của minhdt_cdt10, đem về mới test ngon lành xong thì tuyển được một em đẫy đà hơn nên tìm mối gã em nó
Mua sao bán vậy: 400k
 Có thể tham khảo thêm về con này trong thớt của ông Bầu cũ của em nó nha: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/73...t_cdt10/page35



MS09: Một em bơm màn hút chân không, thông số như hình, thấy em này xài điện 115V chắc hàng xuất Mỹ. 

Giá ra đi: Đã bán

Tất cả chưa phí ship nhe mấy bác.

Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## saudau

MS10:  Đầu ATC NAKANISHI 50.000rpm, đang gắn collet 6mm, kèm theo cái đầu gì đó như hình

Giá: Đã bán.

----------


## saudau

MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Rất nặng
Là bộ màu xanh chứ ko phải cái cục màu đen để dưới gạch nhe

Trục X dùng ray HSR20, 4 block cánh, tình trạng còn sáng choang. Có thể để nguyên sử dụng thì hành trình lắp trong combo là 100. Nếu tháo rời làm Z thì hành trình max 170.

Trục Z ray HSR15, hành trình 100

Combo con nguyên bản sử dụng cặp vitme cơ bước rất mịn (hình như bước 0.8 hay bước 1 gì đó, chưa đo).

Tạm xóa hình của bộ này đăng lại ở trang sau để liên tục với cái Combo đen cho sinh động, mấy bác thống cảm xem trang sau giúp nhé. Thanks

Giá ra đi: 1tr5

----------


## secondhand

Hết đống trên giá 1,5tr quá rẻ cho ai thích hàng nặng  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

> Hết đống trên giá 1,5tr quá rẻ cho ai thích hàng nặng


Mới bổ xung chút nhe cụ Đồ Cũ, bộ màu xanh chứ ko phải cái cục màu đen nhe. Cục đó để chụp hình lại rồi tính sau (htrinh của cục đó cũng 100 luôn).

----------


## khoa.address

> MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Rất nặng
> Là bộ màu xanh chứ ko phải cái cục màu đen để dưới gạch nhe
> Giá ra đi: 1tr5


Up! Hàng nhìn đã quá!

----------


## saudau

MS12:12 cái hộp số dây đai tỷ số 1:4.
Giá bán:   Đã xong

----------

khoa.address

----------


## neohd

Hàng cho máy mini nè các bác

----------


## saudau

Đầu tuần cập nhật tình hình cho có hội:




> MS07: Biến áp nguồn xuyến 30VAC - 10-15A gì đó không nhớ. Xuất xứ từ bác Thanhluan nay không xài thanh lý lại 450k.
> 
> Hình có cái đĩa DC để mấy bác dễ hình dung kích thước nhé.
> 
> Đính kèm 41736
> Đính kèm 41737





> MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Rất nặng (khoảng 45kg)
> Là bộ màu xanh chứ ko phải cái cục màu đen để dưới gạch nhe
> Đính kèm 46168
> Đính kèm 46169
> 
> Trục X dùng ray HSR20, 4 block cánh, tình trạng còn sáng choang. Có thể để nguyên sử dụng thì hành trình lắp trong combo là 100. Nếu tháo rời làm Z thì hành trình max 170.
> Đính kèm 46167
> 
> Trục Z ray HSR15, hành trình 100
> ...


MS13:  Con motor 5 phase PK569AW, 
Giá bán: Đã xong

MS 14: Vitme mini Phi 10 bước 2, hành trình 85, full gối như hình

Giá: 300k/1  -  500k/cặp (Có gạch)



Còn nhiều thứ linh tinh khác...

Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## saudau

MS15: Ray ssr15 dài 810, ray còn láng mịn, chỉ là hơi ố màu chăc do dầu, 4 block loại 4 lỗ ốc còn rất mới, trượt mịn màng, phốt gạt bụi còn rất bót.

Giá ra đi: 900K (đã bán)

MS16: Combo đầu cắt cán ER16 full áo gối

Combo gồm cán ER16 phi 20, loại NUT ren phi 22 (có kèm 1 Collet 8 hay 10 gì đó quên mất tiêu). Gối Motor bằng nhôm được gia công rất tỉ mỉ. Đang dùng 2 bạc đạn 6204Z. Tất cả nối với cái motor DC Tamagawa (mặt bích motor 75mm), có sẳn áo spin nhôm lun. Nói chung đem về chỉ cần ghim điện DC vào là chạy. Có thể phay, chế đầu khoan, chế trục A ngậm cán tối đa 10mm để phay pulley này nọ, .... Nói nhiều quá hết biết nói gì, mấy bác xem hình chi tiết nhé.

Giá bán: Đã bán

Còn tiếp, ...

----------


## MinhPT

> MS16: Combo đầu cắt cán ER16 full áo gối
> 
> Combo gồm cán ER16 phi 20, loại NUT ren phi 22 (có kèm 1 Collet 8 hay 10 gì đó quên mất tiêu). Gối Motor bằng nhôm được gia công rất tỉ mỉ. Đang dùng 2 bạc đạn 6204Z. Tất cả nối với cái motor DC Tamagawa (mặt bích motor 75mm), có sẳn áo spin nhôm lun. Nói chung đem về chỉ cần ghim điện DC vào là chạy. Có thể phay, chế đầu khoan, chế trục A ngậm cán tối đa 10mm để phay pulley này nọ, .... Nói nhiều quá hết biết nói gì, mấy bác xem hình chi tiết nhé.
> 
> Giá bán: 700K (không motor), nếu lấy lunn con motor DC Tamagawa thì thêm 200K nữa nhé. (Giá chưa ship)
> 
> Đính kèm 49071
> Đính kèm 49072
> Đính kèm 49073
> ...


Nếu cụm này có công suất tầm 300W, tốc độ đến 8000rpm thì cho mình đặt gạch. 
Nhắn tin cho bác nhưng muộn thế này chắc bác ngủ rồi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> MS15: Ray ssr15 dài 810, ray còn láng mịn, chỉ là hơi ố màu chăc do dầu, 4 block loại 4 lỗ ốc còn rất mới, trượt mịn màng, phốt gạt bụi còn rất bót.
> 
> Giá ra đi: 900K .
> 
> Đính kèm 49068
> Đính kèm 49069
> Đính kèm 49070
> 
> MS16: Combo đầu cắt cán ER16 full áo gối
> ...


Để mình cục này nhe. 
Lấy tới khúc 700k

----------


## saudau

> Nếu cụm này có công suất tầm 300W, tốc độ đến 8000rpm thì cho mình đặt gạch. 
> Nhắn tin cho bác nhưng muộn thế này chắc bác ngủ rồi


Cái này là đồ DIY đó bác, mà ko phải mình làm đâu, mình ko có đủ điều kiện làm đẹp như vậy, đặc biệt là cái gối. Con Motor Tamagawa đó mặt bích 75mm, mất thông số, chỉ còn cái tên dập nổi trên thân thôi nên ko rõ công suất, nhưng theo tra catalog của hàng thì nó khoảng 200W thôi bác, tốc độ thì mình đâu có biết vì ko có đồng hồ đo.

@bác PhucPT: Do thông số không phù hợp với bác PhucPT và bác chưa chốt gạch nên mình nhận bán cho bác thanhhaidt trước. Thanks bác ủng hộ




> Để mình cục này nhe. 
> Lấy tới khúc 700k


OK, như đã trau đổi qua điện thoại.

Cập nhật tí:  Hàng còn lại

1. MS07: Biến áp nguồn xuyến 30VAC - 10-15A gì đó không nhớ. Xuất xứ từ bác Thanluan khai sinh ra nó, nay không xài thanh lý lại 450k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTTsX0RU


2. Motor của BEGER LAHR (made in Germany) mới mua của minhdt_cdt10, đem về mới test ngon lành xong thì tuyển được một em đẫy đà hơn nên tìm mối gã em nó
Mua sao bán vậy: 400k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTTVujaN

3. MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Rất nặng (khoảng 45kg)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTT94400

----------

Bongmayquathem, thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanks bác.
Vậy là nó có ae rồi. Tìm lâu rồi mà không gặp.
Nó sịn lắm chứ không bèo đâu cái cán ER16 mua cũng giá đó.
Cục đang có ở nhà nè. Chạy phà phà.

----------


## MinhPT

> Cái này là đồ DIY đó bác, mà ko phải mình làm đâu, mình ko có đủ điều kiện làm đẹp như vậy, đặc biệt là cái gối. Con Motor Tamagawa đó mặt bích 75mm, mất thông số, chỉ còn cái tên dập nổi trên thân thôi nên ko rõ công suất, nhưng theo tra catalog của hàng thì nó khoảng 200W thôi bác, tốc độ thì mình đâu có biết vì ko có đồng hồ đo.
> 
> @bác PhucPT: Do thông số không phù hợp với bác PhucPT và bác chưa chốt gạch nên mình nhận bán cho bác thanhhaidt trước. Thanks bác ủng hộ


Vâng cám ơn bác đã thông báo

----------


## dobinh1961

> MS15: Ray ssr15 dài 810, ray còn láng mịn, chỉ là hơi ố màu chăc do dầu, 4 block loại 4 lỗ ốc còn rất mới, trượt mịn màng, phốt gạt bụi còn rất bót.
> 
> Giá ra đi: 900K (có gạch)
> 
> Đính kèm 49068
> Đính kèm 49069
> Đính kèm 49070
> 
> MS16: Combo đầu cắt cán ER16 full áo gối
> ...


ngon quá chế phay nhôm nhè nhẹ ok còn chú nào nữa không nhỉ

----------


## saudau

> ngon quá chế phay nhôm nhè nhẹ ok còn chú nào nữa không nhỉ


Lúc trước nó giúp e khai sinh ra cái máy này nè bác. Giờ hoàn thành nhiệm vụ nên kết thúc hợp đồng lao động với nó. So với Pín Tàu thì nó tính tình chậm chạp, nhưng được cái trâu bò, cở nào cũng gồng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con này nếu giống cục mình thì nó là vỏ ngoài bằng sắt er16 
Hàng của NSK làm ah. Motor dc 200w 10000rpm.
Zin nó đang kẹp mũi phay ngón 10mm .
Đang tút lại chờ đón ae

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Update hàng còn nằm kệ:

1. MS07: Biến áp nguồn xuyến 30VAC - 10-15A gì đó không nhớ. Xuất xứ từ bác Thanluan khai sinh ra nó, nay không xài thanh lý lại 450k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTTsX0RU


2. Motor của BEGER LAHR (made in Germany) mới mua của minhdt_cdt10, đem về mới test ngon lành xong thì tuyển được một em đẫy đà hơn nên tìm mối gã em nó
Mua sao bán vậy: 400k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTTVujaN

3. MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Rất nặng (khoảng 45kg)

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTT94400[/QUOTE]

Đặc biệt bộ này có thể tháo rời ra bệ X để làm thành Combo Z cứng vững.

Bác nào cso nhu cầu xé lè thì liên hệ mình theo chữ ký nhé.




> MS 14: Vitme mini Phi 10 bước 2, hành trình 85, full gối như hình
> 
> Giá: 300k/1  -  500k/cặp



Thêm vài món cùi bắp cho dễ bay lên

MS17: Driver TB6560 (Chưa xài, chỉ là để kệ dính bụi) + con step 2 phase đã hàn dây lại cho dễ xài.

Giá : Đã bán

----------


## khoa.address

> Update hàng còn nằm kệ:
> 
> 1. MS07: Biến áp nguồn xuyến 30VAC - 10-15A gì đó không nhớ. Xuất xứ từ bác Thanluan khai sinh ra nó, nay không xài thanh lý lại 450k.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...#ixzz4wTTsX0RU
> 
> 
> 2. Motor của BEGER LAHR (made in Germany) mới mua của minhdt_cdt10, đem về mới test ngon lành xong thì tuyển được một em đẫy đà hơn nên tìm mối gã em nó
> Mua sao bán vậy: 400k
> ...





Anh ko up lại mấy cái hình cho dễ nhìn, có lâu hơn tí nào đâu, úp ko được nữa thì xóa hình trong mấy bài cũ đi. Để cái đường link đi kiếm con moto mỏi mắt ko thấy đâu sao mà mua hàng, hic hic

----------


## saudau

> Anh ko up lại mấy cái hình cho dễ nhìn, có lâu hơn tí nào đâu, úp ko được nữa thì xóa hình trong mấy bài cũ đi. Để cái đường link đi kiếm con moto mỏi mắt ko thấy đâu sao mà mua hàng, hic hic


Xóa gì mà nó còn y nguyên kìa. ko biết sao nữa. Chứ đăng kiểu này đọc cũng khùng luôn. Ko lẻ xóa Topic này mở lại cái khác thì hơi kỳ.

----------


## khoa.address

> Xóa gì mà nó còn y nguyên kìa. ko biết sao nữa. Chứ đăng kiểu này đọc cũng khùng luôn. Ko lẻ xóa Topic này mở lại cái khác thì hơi kỳ.


Vào sửa bài, đến bản đầy đủ, kéo xuống quản lý hình ảnh, chọn, chọn, chọn, chọn tất cả các hình, bấm vô dấu x của 1 hình là nó hỏi có xóa ko, chọn yes

----------


## saudau

Xóa ảnh bài cũ để đăng lại cho liên tục với mục mới có liên quan

MS11: Combo XZ gang đúc tháo máy cắt dây tuyệt đẹp. Nặng 45kg 
Là bộ màu xanh chứ ko phải cái cục màu đen để dưới gạch nhe




Trục X dùng ray HSR20, 4 block cánh, tình trạng còn sáng choang. Có thể để nguyên sử dụng thì hành trình lắp trong combo là 100. Nếu tháo rời làm Z thì hành trình max 170.



Trục Z ray HSR15, hành trình 100



Combo con nguyên bản sử dụng cặp vitme cơ bước rất mịn (hình như bước 0.8 hay bước 1 gì đó, chưa đo).

Giá: 1tr2. Nếu bác nào có nhu cầu xé lẻ ko lấy hết bộ này có thể alo cho mình theo số ĐT ở chữ ký nhé.

MS18: Cái này tiếp theo hình cái combo trên cho sinh động. Là cái cục đen thui để dưới cái combo xanh lè

Combo Full thép, mặt lắp ray được phay phẳng chuẩn, đang lắp ray SSR15 dài 300. Vitme cơ. Nếu để nguyên mặt bích như hình thì hành trình được 100, còn nếu muốn tăng hành trình thì không cần làm mặt bích khác, chỉ cần khoan lại lổ ốc bắt vô block thì sẽ tăng thêm được hành trình kha khá.

Bác nào chế cái Z nho nhỏ cho con C mi nhon thì em này là thích hợp nhé.

Giá ra đi: Đã bán

----------

khoa.address

----------


## MinhPT

> MS18: Cái này tiếp theo hình cái combo trên cho sinh động. Là cái cục đen thui để dưới cái combo xanh lè
> 
> Combo Full thép, mặt lắp ray được phay phẳng chuẩn, đang lắp ray SSR15 dài 300. Vitme cơ. Nếu để nguyên mặt bích như hình thì hành trình được 100, còn nếu muốn tăng hành trình thì không cần làm mặt bích khác, chỉ cần khoan lại lổ ốc bắt vô block thì sẽ tăng thêm được hành trình kha khá.
> 
> Bác nào chế cái Z nho nhỏ cho con C mi nhon thì em này là thích hợp nhé.
> 
> Giá ra đi: 500K (Chưa ship nha)


Cái này có thay được vitme bi không bác?
Nó là combo của hãng hay hàng mình chế ạ?

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Ms17 Em lấy nha bác !

----------


## saudau

> Ms17 Em lấy nha bác !


Ôi, sorry bác. Bộ đó đã đi kèm với bộ combo XZ xanh rồi bác, là do mình cập nhật sót.

----------

Th.DươngQ8

----------


## saudau

MS19: Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1120 còn mới trinh nguyên (theo thông tin ban đầu thì là ray chưa sử dụng). Do còn nguyên 6 lớp bọc quấn kỹ đến nỗi mình tháo ra mà không thể quấn lại như cũ, nên chỉ tháo một cây để chụp hình thôi. Block bị ố dầu nên ngã vàng thôi, không dính miếng bụi hồng trần nào.





Giá ra đi: Đã bán.

----------


## hoangminhtin

> MS19: Cặp ray ssr15 dài 1120 còn mới trinh nguyên (theo thông tin ban đầu thì là ray chưa sử dụng). Do còn nguyên 6 lớp bọc quấn kỹ đến nỗi mình tháo ra mà không thể quấn lại như cũ, nên hỉ tháo một cây để chụp hình thôi. Block bị ố dầu nên ngã vàng thôi, không dính miếng bụi hồng trần nào.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá ra đi: 1tr2


Zin như cục pin!!!

----------


## saudau

MS20: Khung đế bằng thép đen Hôm trước mua của Romeo, kích thước dài = 820mm, rộng = 420mm, dày = 40mm. Có phay rãnh lắp ray HSR15 cánh. Tấm này lên con H 300x500 là quá đẹp. Do tình hình rất ư là tình hình nên bể dự án. 
Mua sao bán vậy. Giá 2500k gồm bệ và ray. (Nặng quá nên mượn lai hình của Romeo vậy).



Đính kèm 51745

----------


## dangkhoi

nặng quá gửi xe chành được ko bác

----------


## saudau

Gửi đi đâu bác? Romeo gửi bộ này cho mình qua chành xe nè (gửi 2 lấn, ray và tấm đế riêng).

----------


## khoa.address

> MS20: Khung đế bằng thép đen Hôm trước mua của Romeo, kích thước dài = 820mm, rộng = 420mm, dày = 40mm. Có phay rãnh lắp ray HSR15 cánh. Tấm này lên con H 300x500 là quá đẹp. Do tình hình rất ư là tình hình nên bể dự án. 
> Mua sao bán vậy. Giá 2500k gồm bệ và ray. (Nặng quá nên mượn lai hình của Romeo vậy).


Cái tấm đen đen đó dựng đứng lên viết lên đó mấy chữ nhìn giống ... lắm anh nhỉ, kaka

----------


## saudau

> MS20: Khung đế bằng thép đen Hôm trước mua của Romeo, kích thước dài = 820mm, rộng = 420mm, dày = 40mm. Có phay rãnh lắp ray HSR15 cánh. Tấm này lên con H 300x500 là quá đẹp. Do tình hình rất ư là tình hình nên bể dự án. 
> Mua sao bán vậy. Giá 2500k gồm bệ và ray. (Nặng quá nên mượn lai hình của Romeo vậy).
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 51745


Kéo chiếc hạm này nổi lên xíu.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> MS20: Khung đế bằng thép đen Hôm trước mua của Romeo, kích thước dài = 820mm, rộng = 420mm, dày = 40mm. Có phay rãnh lắp ray HSR15 cánh. Tấm này lên con H 300x500 là quá đẹp. Do tình hình rất ư là tình hình nên bể dự án. 
> Mua sao bán vậy. Giá 2500k gồm bệ và ray. (Nặng quá nên mượn lai hình của Romeo vậy).
> 
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 51745


chỗ to chỗ nhỏ ấy kích thước sao bác, mặt dưới có phay ko ? mắt kém nhìn ko rõ liền hay rời.
bác cho xin thông số đầy đủ đc e hốt luôn cho.

----------


## saudau

> chỗ to chỗ nhỏ ấy kích thước sao bác, mặt dưới có phay ko ? mắt kém nhìn ko rõ liền hay rời.
> bác cho xin thông số đầy đủ đc e hốt luôn cho.


Cụ thể số đo các vòng cua em nó thế này nè bác:
- Chổ rộng nhât rộng 420, phần thân dài rộng 220, tổng dài 820
- Dày nhất 40, chổ cái khấc nhạy cảm kia nó liền lạc một khối đó bác, chổ đó dày 30.
- Mặt dứoi hoàn toàn bằng phẳng, bóng bẩy, tại nặng mà tay lại đau nên ko lật lại chụp được. Nó vầy nè bác

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Ước tính khoảng 80kg.

----------


## saudau

Tấm đế ko có ray là 70kg.

Tấm đế thép có cục gạch bự.

Thanks!

----------


## khoa.address

> Tấm đế ko có ray là 70kg.
> 
> Tấm đế thép có cục gạch bự.
> 
> Thanks!


70kg mà đè lên cục gạch ống kia vái ông địa bể gạch. kaka

----------


## zzslimzip

cái này mà ship bưu điện chậm từ nam ra bắc khoảng bao tiền các bác

----------


## saudau

MS21: Dọn kho thanh lý 2 bộ Step 5 phase Step Syn PWB-F-SDV-300

Bộ này một thời có nhiều bàn tán trên diễn đàn. 
Cụ CKD đã có hẳn một Topic test và hướng dẫn đấu nối/sử dụng: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...se-step-driver





Và đây là là Clip test 2 bộ này của mình, chỉ cho chạy hú hú chơi thôi chứ không có chổ gắn vào do bị lẻ bầy chỉ có 2 bộ.




Giá bán: đã bán

----------


## saudau

MS22:  Có vợ mới nên gả 4 con vợ cũ

Combo 4 driver thần thánh im483 kèm theo 4 motor step size 57 (2 con Step Syn đã đấu lại để chạy 3A ngon lành. 2 con step China size 57 fai miêng man - 1 con 57x100 và 1 con 57x113). Tất cả đang dùng rất tốt, đủ bộ cho một cái máy mini 4 trục luôn.






Hiện trạng đang set dòng chạy cho combo này là 3A. về chỉ việc đấu dây là chạy.
Kèm theo tóm lược manual luôn cho mấy bác khỏi mất thời gian đi lục lọi.

Giá hồi môn cho combo: 2tr/tất cả (có gạch)

Thanks các bác đã dòm ngó!

----------


## Mới CNC

> MS22:  Có vợ mới nên gả 4 con vợ cũ
> 
> Combo 4 driver thần thánh im483 kèm theo 4 motor step size 57 (2 con Step Syn đã đấu lại để chạy 3A ngon lành. 2 con step China size 57 fai miêng man - 1 con 57x100 và 1 con 57x113). Tất cả đang dùng rất tốt, đủ bộ cho một cái máy mini 4 trục luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đồ tốt hốt thôi ae.

----------

saudau

----------


## khoa.address

Có giá lẻ cho em chân dài miên man ko anh? Nhìn ghiền quá!

----------


## saudau

M23:  Cặp ray Hiwin EG15 đen bóng bẫy từ đầu đến gót chân dài 1340 - 3 block bót khít khìn khịt (có 1 block hơi bị sượng tí).

Cặp này làm được bộ X laser chạy hết khổ 1m2 là hết bài.




Giá: Đã bán

M24: Cặp visme song sinh NSK 1205 cấp C3Z, hành trình 460, áo thép




Giá ra đi cho nguyên cặp gối một đầu là 1tr3/cặp (không xé lẻ)

*** Nếu thay bộ full gối BK-BF như hình sau thì thêm 100K/cặp (1tr4/cặp)


M25: cặp visme bé xinh 1002 - full gối. Giá 550k/cặp (không xé lẻ) (Bao ship)



M26: Con step 2 phase PK299-01B (cốt 2 đầu) để miết ko xài,  (Đã xong)

----------


## khoa.address

[QUOTE=saudau;157068]

M24: Cặp visme song sinh NSK 1205 cấp C3Z, hành trình 460, áo thép




Giá ra đi cho nguyên cặp gối một đầu là 1tr3/cặp (không xé lẻ)

*** Nếu thay bộ full gối BK-BF như hình sau thì thêm 100K/cặp (1tr4/cặp)


Hic!, Thèm chỉ 1 cây 1205 và 1 bộ gối quá đi mất.

----------


## 4fun

E gạch ms26 nhé

----------

saudau

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp ray có 4 bock thì đẹp quá.

----------


## saudau

> Cặp ray có 4 bock thì đẹp quá.


Mình cung đang tiếc vụ 3 block đây,  chắc phải nhờ ae rhợ săn bắn dùm một lock  xấu giai nữa.

----------


## ktshung

Em gạch cặp ray 3 block nhé

----------

saudau

----------


## hung1706

Ủa anh Saudau nhà ở bên Phạm Đình Hổ Q6 phải không ta :d

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình cung đang tiếc vụ 3 block đây,  chắc phải nhờ ae rhợ săn bắn dùm một lock  xấu giai nữa.


Em có đấy . 2 block đẹp zai. Hiwin eg15

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Ủa anh Saudau nhà ở bên Phạm Đình Hổ Q6 phải không ta :d


A ở An Giang Hưng ơi. Bên Phạm Đình Hổ là ông bán muối tên gì ko nhớ. Hihi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ủa anh Saudau nhà ở bên Phạm Đình Hổ Q6 phải không ta :d


Anh sáu bên PĐ Hổ là anh sáu muối đó Hưng . Tổng kho muối miền nam

----------


## saudau

> Em có đấy . 2 block đẹp zai. Hiwin eg15


Cặp ray đã về xứ Huế rồi bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## ktshung

> Em có đấy . 2 block đẹp zai. Hiwin eg15


bác rao nhẹ giúp em để rước những anh đẹp giai đó về thì nhà gái cần sính lễ gì ạ

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đây bác ah. 100k/1 em 
Bác thấy ok không ạ

----------

ktshung

----------


## HẢI

Ai có Hiwin EG20 ko ạ

----------


## ktshung

> Đây bác ah. 100k/1 em 
> Bác thấy ok không ạ


em chờ hàng về đến tay kiểm tra rồi trả lời bác nhé

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## saudau

Còn tồn: 

M25: cặp visme bé xinh 1002 - full gối. Giá 550k/cặp (không xé lẻ) (Bao ship) - Xem ảnh trang trước.

M27: Cặp visme cực ngon cho máy mini 3040. Tất cả đề êm mượt, ko hề rơ ráo gì.
- Cây dài:THK KX 1510 - Hành trình max 460, rãnh bi kép, full áo gối. Giá: 700K
- Cây ngắn NSK 1510 cấp C0Z, gối zin 1 đầu (hình như gối bằng thép trắng vì để miết mà nó không chịu sét). Giá 600K (Có gạch)

Lấy nguyên cặp thì 1tr2/cặp.

----------


## saudau

M28: Step 5 phase Autonic kèm hộp số 1:5 size 57. Đầu ra mặt bích như hình. 

Giá: Đã xong

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=saudau;157176]






> M28: Step 5 phase Autonic kèm hộp số 1:5 size 57. Đầu ra mặt bích như hình. 
> 
> Giá: 250K


Rẻ vậy bác, hộp số rơ ráo gì nhiều kg, chuyển cho mình nhé, tks.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Rẻ vậy bác, hộp số rơ ráo gì nhiều kg, chuyển cho mình nhé, tks.


Dọn ổ mà bác. Con đó vẫn êm trời mây đó bác.

Chi tiết đã zalo cho bác. Thanks

----------


## saudau

M29: Visme Kuroda 1510, hành trình 500 gối một đầu như hình.





Giá: Đã bán

----------


## saudau

Cuối tuần kéo lên cho đầu tuần thêm phơi phới nào.

----------


## saudau

MS30: Combo thép dài 1320mm

Chuyển đổi dự án theo hướng gió mới nên bán lại combo trượt full thép như sau
- Kích thước: 1320x150x90
- Visme bi phi 25 bước 20
- Một ray trượt 20, do không có tháo ra nên ko rõ của hàng nào.
- Áo ko biết bằng đồng hay thép mạ đồng gì đó, vệ sinh sạch sẽ xong chỉ thấy đỏ như đồng (như hình)
- Hành trình max: 1070.
_ Mặt bích lắp motor size 86.
- Kết cấu là đế thép dày 9mm (dạng sắt V) hình chữ L, cạnh 150x90, nắp che bằng Inox sáng choang.
- Tình trạng còn đẹp, lock cứng visme đấy không cảm thấy rơ.
- Cân nặng 38kg
Thích hợp cho bác nào chế máy gỗ size nhỏ, không cần độ chính xác cao





Giá: 1tr7.

----------


## vufree

Vitme 25x20 dài nhiêu Bác?? Xim ảnh ạ

----------


## BLCNC

Hủy gạch M30-combo

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Vitme 25x20 dài nhiêu Bác?? Xim ảnh ạ


Zalo đi bác, gửi cho dễ. Sđt của bác vừa chữ vừa số, add zalo 3 lần ra toàn tên nữ, không biết có số nào trúng không nữa. Haizzzz, chắc bữa nay bị ít nhất 2 cô nàng bảo là bị điên.

----------


## saudau

Sao vẫn chưa thấy hình nhỉ?

----------


## khoa.address

> Sao vẫn chưa thấy hình nhỉ?


Vào chỉnh sửa, vào mục chỉnh sửa đầy đủ, xóa hình cũ rồi up lại.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Bán biến tần 5.5kW Hitachi SJ300. Dã cài sẳn chạy tới 400Hz cho Spin Tàu. 

Giá: 2tr9







Có Manual download sẳn, nếu cần mình sẽ gửi luôn.

----------


## saudau

Up ngày mới

----------

